# My railfanning videos.



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

In an effort to keep them all in one thread and save space here, I will start posting all them on this one thread.

http://youtu.be/ezeluYA-k0M


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

http://youtu.be/8eUw8wCl8PQ


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Great video that includes the old SCL Depot now on the CSX line near the Diamond in Charlotte.

http://youtu.be/xu-XRZXZMrg


----------

